# L. Lange & Co. Stove 6302-3 KJ



## LLangeQuery (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking for more info on the value of this wood burning stove. I am also selling it with the chimney as well. I tried searching the forums here, but I am having difficulty getting a clear picture of its value. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2015)

In great shape Langes still get a good price. They are a beautiful stove and a good performer. The stove's value will depend on the condition, inside and out and whether it is enameled or not. Not sure what the -3 KJ model variation is. Can you post a picture?


----------



## LLangeQuery (Nov 11, 2015)

begreen said:


> In great shape Langes still get a good price. They are a beautiful stove and a good performer. The stove's value will depend on the condition, inside and out and whether it is enameled or not. Not sure what the -3 KJ model variation is. Can you post a picture?



Hey. thanks for the response. I've uploaded some pics which are waiting for approval from the moderators. Please let me know what you think.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/media/front2.890/


----------



## daniel vazquez (Nov 22, 2015)

LLangeQuery said:


> Hey. thanks for the response. I've uploaded some pics which are waiting for approval from the moderators. Please let me know what you think.


Hi. Does it have a heat exchanger/ oven on top with two doors.


----------



## LLangeQuery (Nov 23, 2015)

daniel vazquez said:


> Hi. Does it have a heat exchanger/ oven on top with two doors.


 
No it does not.



begreen said:


> In great shape Langes still get a good price. They are a beautiful stove and a good performer. The stove's value will depend on the condition, inside and out and whether it is enameled or not. Not sure what the -3 KJ model variation is. Can you post a picture?


 
*UPDATE: SOLD!!*


----------

